# zfsinstall.sh and 8.0-CURRENT



## ptempel (May 24, 2010)

Am currently trying to use this zfsinstall.sh script:

http://static.myconan.net/zfsinstall.sh

with 8.0-CURRENT:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201004/FreeBSD-6.4-STABLE-201004-i386-dvd1.iso

I used mkisofs and created a new iso image with the script in the root directory.  It boots up fine and I select default boot, select fixit (repair mode), and CDROM/DVD.  Then:


```
cd /dist
sh zfsinstall.sh
```

but get this output:


```
cd: can't cd to src
install.sh: can't open install.sh: No such file or directory.
Done
Set installation finished
Voodoo magic...
rmdir: /rpool/boot/kernel: No such file or directory.
mv: rename /rpool/boot/GENERIC to /rpool/boot/kernel: No such file or directory.
... etc ...
```

Anyone get this script to run correctly?  I have a feeling that I'm running it from the wrong location since it can't find install.sh.  I also set SRCLOADER=0 in the script before I created the new ISO image.  Might try with 8.0-RELEASE next to see if it works better...

Thanks for the help,
Philippe


----------



## ptempel (May 24, 2010)

Think I found the problem.  In the zfsinstall.sh script, the variable VERSION="8.0-BETA1" should be VERSION="8.0-STABLE-201004" in my case.  :-(  Will change it, make another ISO and give it a go...


----------



## zeiz (May 24, 2010)

Your second link points to FreeBSD-*6.4-STABLE*-201004-i386-dvd1.iso
Is this a typo or you installed from this iso?


----------



## ptempel (May 24, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Your second link points to FreeBSD-*6.4-STABLE*-201004-i386-dvd1.iso
> Is this a typo or you installed from this iso?



Ah, sorry.  Cut and pasted the wrong file.  Am using:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201004/FreeBSD-8.0-STABLE-201004-i386-dvd1.iso


----------



## ptempel (May 24, 2010)

Have made many changes to the script and tried a few builds.  Have most of the packages installed but still get hosed with the kernel install.  It tries to boot but says that it can't find the kernel.


----------



## ptempel (May 25, 2010)

Have switched over to this zfsinstall.sh script:

http://www.rainingpackets.com/wiki/doku.php?id=installing_freebsd_8.0_amd64_on_zfs

It looked better from what I could tell.  However, I still am not getting the kernel upon startup.  Here's the last few lines:


```
FreeBSD/i386 ZFS enabled bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu, Mon Apr  5 15:32:29 UTC 2010)
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Unable to load a kernel!
-
can't load 'kernel'
```


----------

